# Wonderfest 2009



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Since the subject was recently raised on Fluke's "Louisville" thread, I thought I'd go ahead and kick off the OFFICIAL HOBBYTALK SCI-FI FORUM 2009 WONDERFEST THREAD (don't be fooled by cheap imitations)!

This year's Wonderfest will be held on the weekend of May 16 & 17.

http://www.wonderfest.com/news.htm

Barring any unforeseen circumstances I plan to attend, and I look forward to seeing ya'll there.

Anyone else planning to attend (besides Fluke and I, that is)?...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll be there with bells on. Sure it makes it hard to find shoes that fit, but that's the price you pay.

If the stars line up, I hope to have my RC Shuttlecraft finished by then.

I floated the idea of everybody bringing their Chariots/Pods with them for a group pic, but so far no takers


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be there for the first time. Models debuting will be my (D.H.) KITT with working scanner, tail lights, turn signals and fiber optic dash, my studio scale Salzo V2 X-Wing w/lights (Blue Leader), my (M.K.) Batmobile w/lights, and my ALIENS M41-A Hero Pulse Rifle.:thumbsup:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

This year will be my third and I am really glad it's back where it belongs. Last year was no where near as enjoyable with being in a different venue. Still fun though, can't hardly wait till this time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Not this year, again. Maybe next.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

You know, I would not miss it for the world.

Steve


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll be there! My second!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

ohmygosh they have the creators and stars of...

*The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra**

and will be screening this as well as the new sequel!!!!!


alas, I have been a bad boy this year. No pilgrimage to modellers' mecca for me.

*tip tip tip tip tip...


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Can't go this year. We goofed on planning our annual vacation so we'll be on the road. This is our first long term driving trip, so we'll see whether it tests the boundaries of our marriage...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not that I ever go, but I'm willing to bet the Proposal From Hell will still be going on at work by then anyway.

It's a gov't contract that was supposed to be issued last June. They finally released the request just before Christmas with a Jan 30 proposal due date, thus screwing up the vacations of everyone in the EW defense industry. Then just as we were about to print, they extended the deadline to Feb 8. Then just as we were about to print, it was extended to Feb 13 and they amended the specs. Then to Feb 18, and now again to Feb 24. We fully expect them to change the specs again just as we're about to print next week. I've been drawing diagrams for this dern thing and doing overtime since Thanksgiving.

I think the company could make more money if we ditch the proposal and start a class action suit for mental cruelty against the agency that's requesting it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

just send your chair. That's all we really care about.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I _really_ hope to be there again this year year, but it's still a little iffy. If all goes well I'll be there working at the Cult table.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

never been before but sounds like fun. This year is a wash anyhow even if I wanted to go, My wife is due on the 27th. Someone take some pics, love to see everyone's work (and all the new stuff coming out) 

Ratmaster2000


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

I'll be there for my 2nd WF - and 2nd trip to the US. 

Pity NASA couldn't have scheduled a shuttle launch for _after_ the event instead of that Friday. And now I see they've got *Discovery* going up a few days earlier, while I'm still in NZ... Can't recall, but will this be the first time they've had two birds in orbit at the same time?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Jim,
Pleasure to have you back in the states! Always room for another Kiwi!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be there. Hated missing last year, this will be my 14th Wonderfest.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I'll be there for Saturday, along with the rest of the regular Indianapolis contingent. It's the highlight of our year.

I can't tell you how jazzed we all are that the Movie Screening has returned this year. Especially since it's our favorite remake of _It: Terror from Beyond Outer Space!_

MGagen
(_aka_ Uncle "Wonder"-Fester)


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

And what an incredible contingent it is. 

I'm so jazzed about this year. Veronica and Alien!! Has it really been 30 years since I (at 15) coaxed my way past the ticket seller at a small-town theater to see Alien - not once, but twice? That was an unforgettable experience. I still remember sitting there when Ash and Dallas pry off John Hurt's helmet in the infirmary - seeing the facehugger grasp on tighter - tail wrapping around his neck and all I was thinking was I made a big mistake sneaking in here. But I survived and loved it. Can't wait to relive the experience on the big screen.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

We are going this year and the kids can't wait. They have been working for months on their contest entries. I need to get cracking on my builds as well.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Chris (Cougar184) and I are scheduled to attend after missing last year. Assuming the economy doesn't hand us another twist...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll be there again this year. Thursday thru Monday. Jay Barnes and Sam/Lord Darth Beavis are riding up with me and we're bringing JimNCC1701A back down w/us for a day or three visit of Arkansas after a stop off in Memphis to sample the night life. 

Should be yet another fun-filled weekend.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Yeap, I'll be there for my second WF. Looking forward to it, it'll be great to catch up with everyone.

Hopefully this year when I see MGagen in the hall I won't be all "OMG, MGagen..." and then not say Hi


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Club tepes and i will be there dragging along another modeler. woot!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I'll be there. My 15th in a row. Now, where's that ugly shirt?

Rogue


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Jim,
> Pleasure to have you back in the states! Always room for another Kiwi!


Thanks Lou 

It'll be good to catch up again.

Also looking forward to meeting Carson - IIRC he couldn't make it in '07 due to the 30th Anniversary screening of Star Wars taking place in LA.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> Thanks Lou looking forward to meeting Carson - IIRC he couldn't make it in '07 due to the 30th Anniversary screening of Star Wars taking place in LA.


Yeah, that's right. I look forward to meeting you as well, Jim.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Just keep an eye out for Sting and you'll know it's Jim.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Jim, did Universal actually leave New Zeland off the globe? Now I'm going to have to go home and check that out. The things you learn on this board.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Yup, they surely did - I'd heard they fixed it after Peter Jackson made _King Kong_ but judging by this picture they haven't. We're still unloved...
http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2449981510086962613jLvhvC
We should be just to the right of Australia...

But it looks like we are on this globe - if you squint you can see us...
http://image50.webshots.com/150/3/86/31/2085386310087068358dzIOEi_ph.jpg


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> Hopefully this year when I see MGagen in the hall I won't be all "OMG, MGagen..." and then not say Hi


I sincerely hope you're kidding about last year. I'm eager to meet anyone who posts on HobbyTalk. 

I go to WF every year and have a great time, but I seldom end up meeting anyone from the board. I always resolve to pay attention to name tags so I can meet folks "in the flesh," but within five minutes I'm so dazzled by the model build ups and retail displays that I'm in a trance! By the end of the day my buds and I head for home and I think "Dang! I didn't meet any one of my favorite HobbyTalk posters."

It's beyond me why you'd notice me and not say hi. It's not like I'm going to grab you by your lapels and give you a stern lecture on the true orientation of the TOS bridge...

...well, _maybe_, if you're Captain Robert April.... :devil:

M.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

MGagen said:


> I sincerely hope you're kidding about last year. I'm eager to meet anyone who posts on HobbyTalk.


Actually it was '07. And I'm not kidding 

IIRC correctly I saw you somewhere between the Starship Modeler stand and where John Eaves was... Sorry.



> It's beyond me why you'd notice me and not say hi. It's not like I'm going to grab you by your lapels and give you a stern lecture on the true orientation of the TOS bridge...


Well, you are something of an authority on TOS around these parts. Maybe I felt intimidated 

Thistime I'll say Hi. Promise :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What!? No one is going to *FLUKE FEST? *

Ah come on! we got plenty of spiders and snakes for the kids to play with!

I'll be there! and you'all can see the 1/1 scale beautiful Southern Bell who kept ol' fluke from the Hobby bench for a while...hey! I was distracted! 

My Raptor is coming along very well and will be there too....PHEW! I'm drving from Seattle to Ky in a few weeks so no scary shipping of kits to Wonderfest for me this year!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Fluke Fest?! Jeez, I've been surrounded by Fluke Fest for 21 years now! It even invaded my home 6 months ago and lives in the bedroom across the hall! lol

It's looking more and more like I'll be going to WF again this year.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

qtan said:


> Fluke Fest?! Jeez, I've been surrounded by Fluke Fest for 21 years now! It even invaded my home 6 months ago and lives in the bedroom across the hall! lol
> 
> It's looking more and more like I'll be going to WF again this year.


You say that as if there was some doubt.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

It was close there for a while Chris.

I will be there for sure! Its going to be nice being just a few miles away.

and everyone will have a chance to meet my new Gal :woohoo:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> I'll be there for my 2nd WF - and 2nd trip to the US.
> 
> Pity NASA couldn't have scheduled a shuttle launch for _after_ the event instead of that Friday. And now I see they've got *Discovery* going up a few days earlier, while I'm still in NZ... Can't recall, but will this be the first time they've had two birds in orbit at the same time?


I work on shuttle at KSC for NASA. The May 12 launch to Hubble is my bird but if it interferes with Wonderfest I will be in Kentucky. The other guys can sit in the firing room for me as this is going to be my first Wonderfest. By the way, there is not going to be 2 shuttles in orbit at the same time. STS-125 is set for 5/12 and if it is delayed for some reason, far before the 12th, then STS-127 will go in its' place on 5/15. Otherwise the 127 mission will fly as STS-400 to rescue 125 or will hold off for launch until June 13 if the 125 mission is successful. A bit confusing isn't it? But I won't be confused but wondering around in Louisville.

By the way if anyone is possibly looking for a room, if they do launch during Wonderfest my wife will not come and I may have a spare bed open in my room. Keep it in mind if interested and contact me:

[email protected]


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Hiya rkoenn.

The May 12th launch is the day before I fly out. And the ISS mission is on the Friday of "Wonderfest warmup".

And June 13th is just way too late - I'll be back at work dealing with camera and printer problems.

So nothing in-between if one of the launches is scrubbed then? Bugger...


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

We've been posting some interesting new guests on our website, in case you folks haven't noticed: http://www.wonderfest.com/news.htm 
Lot's of cool stuff coming together for our 20th anniversary show!

Lee


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Fantastic!*

Two Cartwrights for the price of ..well Two Cartwrights!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yer such a commodian, Lou! 

I think it's kewel that we'll get both Cartwrights, but I'm especially excited to see Veronica Cartwright. I've been a big fan of hers for quite a few years.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah! It's a veritable BONANZA!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Wrong genre Lou.

In space, no one can hear you groan...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> Wrong genre Lou.


But didn't Roddenberry describe Star Trek as "Wagon Train to the Stars"?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Too true.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Getting the thread back On Topic.... 

For those attending WonderFest, remember that there are usually a number of unofficial "non-events" to attend while you're there. A couple I can think of are: 

*The Ugly Shirt Friday Unofficial Non-Event:* takes place in the Hotel Lounge, just off the main lobby (unless they've moved the lounge). Starts at 4:30pm-ish and runs 'til the Lizard Lounge starts up. Show up, look for me - I'll be one of those guys wearin' an Ugly Shirt! - , introduce yourself and I'll buy you a beverage of your choice. Runs 'til I run out of cash or The Lizard Lounge starts up. 

*The Lizard Lounge -* this is a Semi-Official (I think you'd call it?) event hosted by Federation Models and starts at 7pm. Tracy usually has all kinds of kewel kits to show off the day before the show, many of which are premiering _that night_. He's even run out of a certain kit or three before WonderFest even officially starts. You can also oft-times get kits at a slightly lower, introductory price. At the very least, it's a great place to meet up with fellow modelers. 

And there's _Free Beer_ - while it lasts. :thumbsup:


There are also usually a number of folks who host pseudo-hospitality suites, generally by invitation only. Some friends of mine and I are doing this for WF 09 - just like in '07 when we hosted the BLAP!Fest Suite when Blappy couldn't make it that year - , filling in the void left by Bob Pauly and John not being able to make it, so we're running the Build or Die! Suite in his and John's honor. This is in keeping w/my tradition of trying to provide a place for folks to gather who might be there w/their spouse and/or kids, a roommate whom might not be able to hang out 'til the wee hours of the night for various reasons or perhaps just wants to hang out with a bunch of us fellow Model Geeks. We try to get a room w/a balcony for folks who might need to finish a project Friday night and/or for a place for folks to smoke a stogie or cigarette w/o having to go all the way down to the parking lot to smoke. If you'd like to come visit us in the Build or Die! Suite, PM me and I'll be happy to give you my cell-phone number so you can contact me once we get registered in our room on Thursday afternoon. 

A number of other groups of folks who generally hang out together will have rooms, as well. Some groups have suites while others have a regular room. If you're new, just ask around and I'm sure you'll find someone who can tell you where they're hanging out. 

As of today, 14 days left 'til things officially kick off on Saturday, 16 May! See those of you who can make it there and look forward to meeting folks whom I've never meet before, as well as reconnecting w/folks from years past! :wave:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I think the Lizard Lounge is an official event.
It is listed in the online flyer after all.

You also forgot to mention the Saturday night gathering on the patio by the pool.
(that is if there still is a patio there)
I might actually make it out there this year.
(though I say that every year and always end up side-tracked)

Can't wait.
Gonna be great to see some old friends, and hopefully make some new ones.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, you're absolutely correct. Thanks for the correction! I forgot all about Iron Modeler, too! 

So, the Saturday Night Pool Party, Swap Meet and Pizza Party starts sometime after the Dealers Room closes up for the night. I think that's usually 5pm, right? It's unofficially hosted by Starship Modeler - or a large number of us from SM are who gathers there. 

And then there's Iron Modeler, which is Saturday night at 6pm at the Perry Room at the Crowne Plaza hotel.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oooo!
I forgot all about Iron Modeler.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't have a room, so I'll be driving up Friday night for the lounge. I'm only an hour or so away. Then I'll be back Saturday, all day.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Sadly, I just had to cancel two rooms today. I wasn't able to raise enough $$$ on Evilbay to pay for both the show and the kid's summer camps this time around. We ran the numbers today and they just didn't add up to make the trip possible.  At least I'll have a whole year to complete my contest entry to the point where I'll be happy with it! I have a top secret project in store and it's only about 1/2 done. (no hints from you Trevor:wave! If I don't get at least an honorable mention at Wonderfest before I die, I'll have the family burn me on a pyre made up of stacked, unbuilt kits.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I thought Wonderfest was a kids summer camp.

Sorry you won't make it, Dave, but I know the real reason you won't be there. It's because you just can't stand to have your kids winning more trophies than you. 

Can't you just send the kids?

JIm


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That would include me and the wife needs a vacation more than I do. What can I say, I'm well trained... I guess I'll just have to go on Steve's website and order everything I would have bought at the show.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Arronax said:


> Sorry you won't make it, Dave, but I know the real reason you won't be there. It's because you just can't stand to have your kids winning more trophies than you.


That is even funnier, when you know that it is true.
His kids have some great tallent. 
Must have skipped a generation (said with a big grin, and a friendly elbow to the ribs)

Sorry, you won't make it.
But I understand the kids come first.

Can't wait until next year to see your contest entry in person.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> *The Ugly Shirt Friday Unofficial Non-Event:* takes place in the Hotel Lounge, just off the main lobby (unless they've moved the lounge).


Cool - I'm already set! Just ordered up my ugly PGMS shirts on Tuesday. 

Intentionally picked the brightest yellow button down shirts the embroidery shop has. "How will I find you at WF?" "Just look for the guy in neon yellow shirt." What could be easier than that?


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> Cool - I'm already set! Just ordered up my ugly PGMS shirts on Tuesday.
> 
> Intentionally picked the brightest yellow button down shirts the embroidery shop has. "How will I find you at WF?" "Just look for the guy in neon yellow shirt." What could be easier than that?


I just want to know where you put the batteries in a shirt like that???:tongue:


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*I sadly will miss this one.*

The Shuttle just launched and now I am on the Mission Investigation team here at NASA (Johnson Space Center). I will miss this year. I was planning on going this year (my first), but alas no go. Best wishes to those going and take lots of photos for me please.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Damn, woulda loved to have seen the launch. They brought it forward a day? IIRC she was originally going to fly on the 12th?

And the next one - Endeavour - due to go on Friday. And I'll be in Louisville...

Ah well


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

rossjr said:


> I just want to know where you put the batteries in a shirt like that???:tongue:


I've heard that solar cells for batteries have come a long way in recent years. Paul's become very "green".


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Getting the thread back On Topic....
> 
> For those attending WonderFest, remember that there are usually a number of unofficial "non-events" to attend while you're there. A couple I can think of are:
> 
> *The Ugly Shirt Friday Unofficial Non-Event:* takes place in the Hotel Lounge, just off the main lobby (unless they've moved the lounge). Starts at 4:30pm-ish and runs 'til the Lizard Lounge starts up. Show up, look for me - I'll be one of those guys wearin' an Ugly Shirt! - , introduce yourself and I'll buy you a beverage of your choice. Runs 'til I run out of cash or The Lizard Lounge starts up.


One addendum to this - if you're the poster formerly known as *Kirk Trek Modeler, FSM-1, CompstCreations, Capt James B* or several other usernames that have been utilized to be disruptive here at Hobby Talk and elsewhere in the online community and has made threats of violence directly against me, then the above general invitation for me to purchase anyone a beverage of their choice for Ugly Shirt Friday does not apply to you. You need not even bother trying, approaching me or any other related acts.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Wait till you see the whites of their eyes, before you shoot. Then again, it might then be too late. Maybe surround yourself with red shirts.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be there Friday morning and will be working at the CultTvMan table. 

I'm easy to spot, I'm the over-forty white guy with glasses and a gut.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I'll be there Friday morning and will be working at the CultTvMan table.


Does that mean you'll be in before the show opens on Sunday or do you plan to sleep in like last year? 

Looking forward to working with you again, Scott, and, no, I'm not bringing the Cinefantastiques I still owe you.

Jim


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Arronax said:


> Does that mean you'll be in before the show opens on Sunday or do you plan to sleep in like last year?
> 
> Jim


My recollection of who slept in last year on Sunday is a little different, I think you mixed up your over-forty white guys with glasses and a gut. Easy to do at Wonderfest.




> Looking forward to working with you again,Scott.


Me too. Though with Kirk down this year, you're probably going to be too busy to devote much time to chatting up the hot modeling groupies.




> and, no, I'm not bringing the Cinefantastiques I still owe you


*Jim JAAAAAAAAAAMES!!!!!*


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Marlowe,
Looking forward to meeting you again

I'm the OTHER over 40 white guy with the beard and a gut


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

How far away is Wonderfest from the airport? I work for an airline and I though maybe I could fly in for the day and leave late.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

It is, literally, across the street. A five minute drive by shuttle bus, tops.


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey all,

Be sure to stop by JT Graphics table. I sent 5 1/350 Romulan BOP kits with him to sell there at Wonderfest. They are discounted at $125 from $140. 

I wish I could be there with you all . Maybe next year.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

MGagen said:


> It's not like I'm going to grab you by your lapels and give you a stern lecture on the true orientation of the TOS bridge...
> 
> ...well, _maybe_, if you're Captain Robert April.... :devil:
> 
> M.


Now I'm wondering if I should make an effort to go to one of these things or not.

Seriously, we agree on a whole lot more regarding that ship than we disagree, and I'm pretty sure our disagreements are due more to semantics and the vagueries of online discussion, especially when multiple parties are involved. I suspect an in-person discussion would go a lot better than our online ones.


----------

